# Stereo



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

I need help to know wat stereo I should get plz help. Am looking for a new car 
Stereo I am looking for a double din stereo. I need a stereo the I can control how much frequency goes to wat speakers.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Devon3603 said:


> I need help to know wat stereo I should get plz help. Am looking for a new car
> Stereo I am looking for a double din stereo. I need a stereo the I can control how much frequency goes to wat speakers.


 You leave a very open response for me but your main stream units should work fine for what you have such as Pioneer,JVC, and so on. All make double DIN units as well.


----------

